# ESTONIAN LACE PATTERN(S)



## CuriousQ (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm looking for Estonian lace patterns - one in particular as shown in the photo. I'm interested in all lace patterns, not exclusively Estonian, so if you have something really 'fancy' and relatively easy (no 2-sided patterns - just purl on wrong side, please!) I'd love to have them. Thanks for your help!

PS - I've added a gorgeous twining vine and flower pattern chart as a 'thank you'! I hope you can enlarge it to read it and make something beautiful with it!
Linda


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=Estonian%20Lace

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knitted-Lace-of-Estonia-Nancy-Bush-techniques-patterns-traditions-DVD-/182068621542?hash=item2a6422b0e6:g:vJ8AAOSw37tWChMS
http://www.amazon.com/Knitted-Lace-Estonia-DVD-Techniques/dp/1596683155
http://www.interweavestore.com/knitted-lace-of-estonia-with-dvd
http://www.knitpicks.com/books/Knitted_Lace_of_Estonia_with_DVD__D30006.html

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=estonia+lace

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&q=esonia+lace

http://www.letsknit.co.uk/blog/our-top-9-free-lace-shawl-knitting-patterns

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=estonia+lace+pattern


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is as close as I could get to the stitch pattern; hope you read charts


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

This lists the book, I think. Estonian lace is beautiful.

http://sallihullupevaraamat.blogspot.com/2011/06/nahtamatu-mustri-avastamine.html?m=1


----------



## CuriousQ (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Kathy. I see you're from NW Georgia - we lived in Atlanta for 15 years - and made many trips to that area! I'll bet it's gorgeous now with the dogwoods and wisteria and azaleas.... sigh! Wish I was there now!


----------



## CuriousQ (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi ! Wow! What a find! It looks very close - thanks so much for the pattern! I've downloaded it and will need to brush up a bit on my 'strange chart marks' for some of the symbols....no problem, though! After I finally learned how to use charts, I discovered they ARE easier to use for lace!
I see you're from the DFW area....we lived in Houston for 14 years - and I'd give anything to be back in Texas - TexMex, brisket, ribs....oh my! ;


----------



## CuriousQ (Mar 30, 2016)

Forgot to add: I used to tell my kids this all the time - except for the 'feeling' part. That is a very nice addition! Glad to see somebody else believes in it, too!

"If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always gotten, and you'll always feel the way you've always felt."


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I have many different books on lace & one is the 'Knitted Lace of Estonia' book by Nancy Bush that Galaxycraft listed. I have seen this book at the library as well as another book I have, 'A Creative Guide to Knitted Lace' by Jan Eaton. You might find several other knitted lace pattern books at your local library. Also, just do a search for Estonian or lace shawls on Pinterest.

You might also look for lace books by Elizabeth Lovick. Bought one of her books last year, 'The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting' & would highly recommend it.


----------



## CuriousQ (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks! I'll look for the books!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, I love knitting lace patterns from Estonian. I started with a book by Nancy Bush "Knitted Lace of Estonia"...in addition to many wonderful patterns, charts for creating your own designs, she explains the history and the techniques step by step. This book is on Interweave Knits site and on amazon...you can often find it on sale.

http://www.amazon.com/Knitted-Lace-Estonia-DVD-Techniques/dp/1596683155/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459425076&sr=8-1&keywords=Knitted+Lace+of+Estonian

Here is a group on Ravelry devoted to Estonian knitting:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/estonian-knitting---estlandse-breitechnieken

Here are free patterns on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Estonian%20Lace&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

The leave and nupp pattern you showed in the second picture looks a lot like the Celtic Vine pattern.

http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4b/3e/7c/4b3e7c8de17177fbabe16ffe6d0e7bc1.jpg

I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, I love knitting lace patterns from Estonian. I started with a book by Nancy Bush "Knitted Lace of Estonia"...in addition to many wonderful patterns, charts for creating your own designs, she explains the history and the techniques step by step. This book is on Interweave Knits site and on amazon...you can often find it on sale.

http://www.amazon.com/Knitted-Lace-Estonia-DVD-Techniques/dp/1596683155/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459425076&sr=8-1&keywords=Knitted+Lace+of+Estonian

Here is a group on Ravelry devoted to Estonian knitting:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/estonian-knitting---estlandse-breitechnieken

Here are free patterns on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Estonian%20Lace&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

The leave and nupp pattern you showed in the second picture looks a lot like the Celtic Vine pattern.

http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4b/3e/7c/4b3e7c8de17177fbabe16ffe6d0e7bc1.jpg

I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful items. I am going to try to knit some.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=Estonian%20Lace
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knitted-Lace-of-Estonia-Nancy-Bush-techniques-patterns-traditions-DVD-/182068621542?hash=item2a6422b0e6:g:vJ8AAOSw37tWChMS
> http://www.amazon.com/Knitted-Lace-Estonia-DVD-Techniques/dp/1596683155
> ...


I'm so impressed with your efficiency at producing tons of related links upon a simple topic. I wish you were a neighbour so I could learn how you do it. Thanks for your constant help.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

sonialyne said:


> I'm so impressed with your efficiency at producing tons of related links upon a simple topic. I wish you were a neighbour so I could learn how you do it. Thanks for your constant help.


How do you do that.....I need to take a class...thanks.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

A wealth of information here. Thank you for contributing so much - I will have to try knitting one of these beautiful patterns, but how to decide?


----------



## cirenetta (Aug 20, 2016)

Ciao! Anche io, come te, ho cercato questo "estonian lace pattern" ed ho trovato un diagramma davvero molto simile. Spero ti sia utile. ????


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the book "The Magic of Shetland Lace." It is a great book.
Moonieboy


----------



## rajnidhammi (Jun 16, 2017)

I really want to use this lace pattern to make a shawl but need the key for this chart...can some body help please.....


----------



## LillyC39 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

